# Any idea how this was done? A light above the door activated by an actor inside?



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

Next to my grandparent's house there is a person who has done a haunted house for about 8 years now. He had a light above his door that signaled when you can go in, activated by an actor inside.


I want to do something like this to entering easier. Nobody was working the entrance last year and it was chaos.

Thanks!


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

I can see how the light was put there, but I believe it was activated in one of the last rooms in the haunt, a couple hundred feet away.


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

I will have somebody working the door. Should I just give them a walkie-talkie and have the actor in the last room announce when others can come through?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

That would achieve the same thing as far as the timing goes, I guess the only real difference would be that if you had the light fixture wired to a light switch in the last room, it would allow you to have the guests regulate themselves. If you are dealing with unruly guests, then you may need to have someone up front anyway.


----------

